# Erosion control class



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

How many of you have taken the 4 hour erosion and sediment class required by the DEC.?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

No requirement for us. If there is a class to take, I would gladly take it. Erosion control is becoming #1 priority in any job.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Here in NY we have a 4 hour course that cost $75. You need a certificate renewed every 3 years. 

A card holder and on site card holder is required on any private or public project that disturbs one acre or more of area at one time. You would then need a inspection log kept on a weekly basis for review. You also need a swppp plan and permit from DEC, the spec book would have one already in place most of the time. Quite a lot of information on New Yorks DEC web site.

I can't imagine that PA wouldn't have the same kind of laws in place.

Also smaller jobs can be written for violations just the same if sediment is leaving the work area. The course is worth taking.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

jmacd said:


> Here in NY we have a 4 hour course that cost $75. You need a certificate renewed every 3 years.
> 
> A card holder and on site card holder is required on any private or public project that disturbs one acre or more of area at one time. You would then need a inspection log kept on a weekly basis for review. You also need a swppp plan and permit from DEC, the spec book would have one already in place most of the time. Quite a lot of information on New Yorks DEC web site.
> 
> ...


We also have swpps & inspection logs for larger jobs in MA. Never heard of erosion control classes or license/certificate. I'm surprised because I thought MA had cornered the market on continuing ed & licenses.

I had one job that was visited twice from EPA due to anonymous complaints & was told my detailed inspection logs were part of the reason there were no fines. I write down every single detail & take pics whether it be repairing/stapling silt fence to replacing hay bales, etc.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I would suggest that you guys just check it out to be sure your state hasn't adopted NY's rules.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We have had this required in Oregon and Washington for quite awhile now. I just signed up for my renewal class in Feb when my current certification expires. Certification is good for 3 years and this will be my second renewal, so 6 years in February.

I will be getting my Washington CESCL (Certified Erosion and Sediment Control Lead), my Oregon DEQ 1200-C Erosion Control Inspector, and my Federal EPA ESC Erosion and Sediment Control Lead certification.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> We also have swpps & inspection logs for larger jobs in MA. Never heard of erosion control classes or license/certificate. I'm surprised because I thought MA had cornered the market on continuing ed & licenses.
> 
> I had one job that was visited twice from EPA due to anonymous complaints & was told my detailed inspection logs were part of the reason there were no fines. I write down every single detail & take pics whether it be repairing/stapling silt fence to replacing hay bales, etc.


We have the same laws, just no required certification.....yet.

In my area, DEP doesn't do the inspections anymore. They turned it over to counties. Now the county conservation district does the inspections and they are tough.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Virginia's has a RLD (Responsible Land Disturber) certification for many years. Here's some info:

http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/stormwater_management/es_rld.shtml


----------



## shaper (Apr 24, 2006)

Here in Maine we have to take an 8 hour class and then have a site visit where we have to have two means of sediment control implemented. They want to make sure you know how to install these controls
Its not mandatory unless you are working in the shoreland protection zone


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> ...Erosion control is becoming #1 priority in any job.


Becoming? Certain counties around me have required S&EC "Green Card" certifications since the early 80's. Wait 'til you see the stormwater water management design standards that are no doubt on the way. The development expense of those improvements will soon ecclipse that of public water & sewer if it doesn't already. Guaranteed. Also, keep an eye out for political action to ban septic systems. No kidding. It's what America is coming to.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> Becoming? Certain counties around me have required S&EC "Green Card" certifications since the early 80's. Wait 'til you see the stormwater water management design standards that are no doubt on the way. The development expense of those improvements will soon ecclipse that of public water & sewer if it doesn't already. Guaranteed. Also, keep an eye out for political action to ban septic systems. No kidding. It's what America is coming to.


Stormwater and erosion control have killed the developing in my area, which is exactly what the governing agencies want. Words that I have heard directly from one of the inspectors. In my county, I have to sign on as a co-permittee along with the developer. Have a scheduled meeting the with the county conservation district 3 days prior to disturbance and must have a soil and erosion plan posted at the site. Basically labeling all of my BMP's. In order for my company to get signed off as a co-permittee, I have to have final inspection after job is completed. If I do not do this, a land destroyer, errr... I mean landscaper can come in and install topsoil with no silt fence and a heavy rain wash it down the storm inlets and I will get fined along with the developer.

One of the new rules I heard was that there will be a tank at the discharge pipe of a detention basin. It will have a meter and will monitor the ppm of sediment exiting the site. If you are over a certain ppm number, you will be fined.

One rule that is now installed is that every existing detention basin must be re-permitted and re-engineered every 2 yrs. The last development we did, it cost the developer $4,000 for his engineer and the county charged him $4,000 for the permit and to review it. What this is going to lead to is developers starting new companies just for the detention basins and folding the companies after the development is complete.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

It all went downhill when dirt became a toxic substance.


----------



## nashotah7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yuo can throw common sense out the window when they start to legistate.


----------

